# Ceiling Fan not Working



## BobMo (Mar 30, 2011)

Problem: 

Remote-controlled Hunter ceiling fan with lights. 
Remote turns on lights and seems to control reverse (can hear normal click of reverse).
Remote does not turn on fan, but when remote fan button(s) are clicked, fan motor emits hum.

Hunter tech support says to replace receiver.
Local electrical shop, which installed fan, says hum indicates burned-our motor.

Help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds to me like the remote is doing its Job and the Hum is probably power going to the motor

are there any manual controls on the Unit - so you can try those to start the motor 

on the info provided I would have to agree with local shop - if you use the remote to turn the device on /off - does the hum also go on and Off


----------



## BobMo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response.

There are no manual controls on the unit.

The hum does go on and off when using the remote.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Hunter tech support says to replace receiver.


 its possible there are other controls in the receiver which are not activating to control the FAN and cause the issue - but it sounds like it is receiving the remote instructions and instructing the motor

anyone quoted cost to repair ?


----------



## BobMo (Mar 30, 2011)

I called Hunter tech support, again, and the answer was that the capacitors in the receiver could be the problem. They aren't going to treat it as a warranty-covered probem, unless I replace the receiver.

The local shop, which installed the fan, will come out to diagnose the problem for $65 and come back for another $65 plus (maybe more) the cost of any parts to make the repair. I think I'll buy a receiver, put it in myself, and, if it doesn't solve the problem, return it, and buy a new fan.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like a plan, I suspect hunter may know more of the issues as they have a much higher volume and maybe its a common fault on the device


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

> I called Hunter tech support, again, and the answer was that the capacitors in the receiver could be the problem.


Sounds more like the motor start/run capacitors than capacitors in the receiver, unless they have somehow incorporated them into the receiver.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

> Sounds more like the motor start/run capacitors than capacitors in the receiver, unless they have somehow incorporated them into the receiver.


since there are no manual controls on the fan, there is a good chance that Hunter has done exactly that in the design (included the start capicitor in the receiver).


----------

